# Curious on this axle



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Found in ditch what does it look to be off of double sprocket 



the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:33: I've seen a double sproket setup like that before.....wtf did I see it on? Gonna make me hurt my head lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It def came off a sport bike so now I'm just trying to figure out which one.....I don't have to know but would help with knowledge down the road maybe I have never seen a double sprocket and I owned 400ex yfz450 and rode with a bunch of others back in the day....this has me stumped


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

the chineese made 200cc sport atv have dual chain drive...i'm digging up pics now. was just workin on one trying to get it running


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ that or go-kart was my thoughts.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

go kart axle


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't think it was a go cart the tires and rims were on it and the spacing on the bolt pattern look mighty bigger and wider apart then the ol yerf dogs I have seen 

the wetter the better


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking go cart. The carrier bearings are on the outside where it would bolt to the frame and the chain sprockets are in the center of the axle. This would allow the drive sprocket on the motor to line up if the motor was offset to one side. That's a pretty big brake rotor for a bike. I would say with two sprockets and such a large rotor it came off something bigger than a quad.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

_Dual drive sprocket for Crossfire 150R [1258412385]-a dune buggy?
or grown up go kart








_


----------

